# 2020 reviews



## random1 (Mar 29, 2020)

when are tm reviews supposed to be given this year and when does the raise start?


----------



## DeadEnd (Mar 29, 2020)

Review between April-May. New pay rate will be in May.


----------



## StaticSun (Mar 29, 2020)

Did you survive?

YES

NO


----------



## rd123 (Mar 29, 2020)

May be they will postpone the reviews this year. I didn’t hear anyone talking about it in our store.


----------



## Dog (Mar 29, 2020)

StaticSun said:


> Did you survive?
> 
> YES
> 
> NO


NO


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 29, 2020)

rd123 said:


> May be they will postpone the reviews this year. I didn’t hear anyone talking about it in our store.



not postponed at my store..


----------



## Bosch (Mar 29, 2020)

I know my store they are going to be bad. I have a really shitty TL so not expecting much if anything.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 29, 2020)

From what I’ve heard it’s basically just a list that populates. No wins or ops.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 29, 2020)

Bosch said:


> I know my store they are going to be bad. I have a really shitty TL so not expecting much if anything.


This really doesn’t matter. Unless the entire upper leadership team is crappy. Just because your team lead sucks or doesn’t like you doesn’t mean they can give you a bad review and score. The score they choose to give you has to be approved by the ETL and HR as well. Also since there are only 3 levels, this is how it goes at my store. ASANTS. Lowest score is only if you have corrective action/coaching. Highest score is only if you’ve really gone above and beyond. Therefore everyone else gets the middle score.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 29, 2020)

Back when we had 1-5 I was slated for a 4 at the Leadership meeting. My Leader gave me a 3 and overrode my raise down to 1.7%. She was the ETL HR too. Sometimes Leadership just fucking sucks. 

But here we are 4 years later and I still have my job. Just looked her up not too long ago and she’s no longer with the company. Normally I’d quip something like guess who got the last laugh, but that answer has been changing by the minute lately lol.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 2, 2020)

No mention of annual reviews yet at my store. This might be a district-by-district situation, or just ASANTS.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2020)

I got mine yesterday. And I’ll be giving my team their reviews starting next week . I only have 25 team members lol


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I got mine yesterday. And I’ll be giving my team their reviews starting next week . I only have 25 team members lol


Etls got theirs monday, VM has hers, not sure if other TLs have theirs yet. I have to deliver all of specialty but that amounts to about 22 because so many are new.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 2, 2020)

Was told to do them in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 2, 2020)

rd123 said:


> May be they will postpone the reviews this year. I didn’t hear anyone talking about it in our store.


Reviews will be given on time.


----------



## Go2TL (Apr 2, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Reviews will be given on time.


My question is, "How are we supposed to practice Social Distancing while delivering/receiving reviews?" Everyone use the conference room? That's the only place I am aware of that you can practice 6ft of Social Distancing. I'm curious to know how this will play out.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 2, 2020)

yes, use the conference/training room


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2020)

SD office is big enough at my store.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Apr 3, 2020)

I was hired as a seasonal TM last November and then became permanent in January. Will I get a review too? Am I eligible for a raise?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2020)

No.  I think the cut off was late October.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Part time K said:


> I was hired as a seasonal TM last November and then became permanent in January. Will I get a review too? Am I eligible for a raise?


  One amusing aspect about companies like Target is they use the term "permanent employee" to describe your status, even though your status is actually "employment at will".  The only really permanent jobs you can obtain in the USA are Federal judgeships. The US Constitution guarantees Federal judges can remain on the bench for life.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 3, 2020)

I got mine last weekend and I’ll be delivering my teams reviews. I have Service & Engagement and Starbucks so combined I have 35 tms to review lol


----------



## Sushi2Go (Apr 3, 2020)

Who does the review if my ETL previously no longer works at the store? Or is it all TL inputs combined?


----------



## Coqui (Apr 3, 2020)

Whoever replaced that ETL or it could be the SD.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Apr 3, 2020)

CoquiAzul said:


> Whoever replaced that ETL or it could be the SD.



See the thing is they both got replaced. The new ETL/SD only knows me for like 2 months.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2020)

Sushi2Go said:


> See the thing is they both got replaced. The new ETL/SD only knows me for like 2 months.


Then your new ETL might just read what your old ETL wrote.


----------



## Lights (Apr 6, 2020)

Go2TL said:


> My question is, "How are we supposed to practice Social Distancing while delivering/receiving reviews?" Everyone use the conference room? That's the only place I am aware of that you can practice 6ft of Social Distancing. I'm curious to know how this will play out.


The offices at more store have enough room for 6ft distancing. What's wrong with the conference room and sanitizing after every review? The best option are phone reviews.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Apr 6, 2020)

I wish we could just sign off on it on Workday if we don't have any questions.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 7, 2020)

Part time K said:


> I was hired as a seasonal TM last November and then became permanent in January. Will I get a review too? Am I eligible for a raise?



You'll still get bumped up to the new minimum at some point this year.. whenever that takes place.  Plus right now you should be getting the extra $2 hazard pay so you aren't really missing anything.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Times Up said:


> You'll still get bumped up to the new minimum at some point this year.. whenever that takes place.  Plus right now you should be getting the extra $2 hazard pay so you aren't really missing anything.


  With the drastic change in the economy, it's possible Target drops the previous announcement of increasing their "minimum wage". Up until 2 months ago, we had serious labor shortages.  Now we have an army of 20 million unemployed, it may get worse, and nobody knows how long it will take to recover.  Simple supply and demand.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 15, 2020)

In my store, the ETLs got their reviews.  One ETL who had been in our store a few years quit. I think TLs got their reviews.  TMs haven't seen reviews at our store yet.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 15, 2020)

TLs at my store have all received their reviews and raises. But some of their raises weren’t on the paycheck that comes out on Friday.. super glad I was working on a schedule and prepping for 5 orientations over the next 3 days so I wouldn’t have to worry about their raises 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 15, 2020)

JAShands said:


> TLs at my store have all received their reviews and raises. But some of their raises weren’t on the paycheck that comes out on Friday.. super glad I was working on a schedule and prepping for 5 orientations over the next 3 days so I wouldn’t have to worry about their raises 🤷‍♀️


Damn, five orientations?? How large are they usually?


----------



## JAShands (Apr 16, 2020)

@Frontlanegirl they're usually as big as I can make them up to 10, but with social distancing I’m only bringing them in 4 at a time. (Plus a rehire that’s going to need to be retrained in all the new stuffs.) I’ll also host an orientation Saturday evening and Monday morning. You can imagine how happy I am to do one on a Monday morning. At least it is t pay week lol.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2020)

JAShands said:


> @Frontlanegirl they're usually as big as I can make them up to 10, but with social distancing I’m only bringing them in 4 at a time. (Plus a rehire that’s going to need to be retrained in all the new stuffs.) I’ll also host an orientation Saturday evening and Monday morning. You can imagine how happy I am to do one on a Monday morning. At least it is t pay week lol.


I know your store is smaller than mine and even I haven't had to do that many orientations. I am trying to keep them smallish (3 to 4) and will do a max of three a week so I can get my other work done. Monday's I will, but only if it is an emergency.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 17, 2020)

If my review was written in January, but I’m on LOA now, what’s the situation with that? They’ll just give it once I come back?


----------



## TheCartGuy (Apr 17, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> If my review was written in January, but I’m on LOA now, what’s the situation with that? They’ll just give it once I come back?


They'll give it to you when you get back.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2020)

TMs haven't gotten reviews yet in our store.  It's probably coming up fairly soon.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 20, 2020)

They just dropped in.


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Apr 20, 2020)

no reviews at my store yet, that I know of, for tms


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 20, 2020)

im about 2/3 done with reviews for my workcenter, been banging em out all weekend


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 20, 2020)

Starting the administering to tm’s tomorrow
  - those on LOA should get them within first week back


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 23, 2020)

Had mine today.  I think the majority of tms got theirs this week. Raises go into effect May 3.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 23, 2020)

almost done with my workcenter. 2 more TMs not counting 4 on LOA


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Apr 23, 2020)

still didn't get mine yet, pretty sure they have to be done by next Fri., so should be soon


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 25, 2020)

Still no 2020 TM reviews at our store yet. I anticipate we'll receive these very soon.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 28, 2020)

I had my review today. I’m still delivering those important outcomes. Which just means I do my job well but I don’t kiss ass enough to get a bigger raise. No word on when we will go to $14 or $15 per hour for those of us still at $13.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> they're usually as big as I can make them up to 10, but with social distancing I’m only bringing them in 4 at a time. (Plus a rehire that’s going to need to be retrained in all the new stuffs.) I’ll also host an orientation Saturday evening and Monday morning. You can imagine how happy I am to do one on a Monday morning. At least it is t pay week lol.





Frontlanegirl said:


> I know your store is smaller than mine and even I haven't had to do that many orientations. I am trying to keep them smallish (3 to 4) and will do a max of three a week so I can get my other work done. Monday's I will, but only if it is an emergency


Are you guys doing this alone??? My store has etl-hr, hr Tl and 3 hr team members .


----------



## JAShands (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s just me and my ETL at my store lol. My ETL did step up and lead 2 orientations over the last few weeks, which is more help than I’ve had over the last couple of years. Apparently I’m good enough at them that I’ve supported at other stores and lead theirs.. which is awesome.. especially when you lead the store your for a store you’ve never been too 🤨🤷‍♀️


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 29, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Are you guys doing this alone??? My store has etl-hr, hr Tl and 3 hr team members .


It depends on store size. My store is a super with around an average of 180 employees unless it's 4th quarter, not sure what we're running at now with so many extra fulfillment. We have etlhr and one HR team member.


----------



## glittergirl (Apr 29, 2020)

What does it mean if I got Improved Outcomes Needed? My TL is actually on leave so the TL that I had my “review” with didn’t even know what rating I got ... but I checked on Workday and looks like an ETL gave me the ION. But I still got a small raise, I thought if you need improvement they don’t give a raise. Does ION mean I’m on some sort of probation or anything?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> It’s just me and my ETL at my store lol. My ETL did step up and lead 2 orientations over the last few weeks, which is more help than I’ve had over the last couple of years. Apparently I’m good enough at them that I’ve supported at other stores and lead theirs.. which is awesome.. especially when you lead the store your for a store you’ve never been too 🤨🤷‍♀️


If they ask me about orientations, I'm going to reply with, "You want landscape? Or portrait?"

Because, smart phone centric.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2020)

glittergirl said:


> What does it mean if I got Improved Outcomes Needed? My TL is actually on leave so the TL that I had my “review” with didn’t even know what rating I got ... but I checked on Workday and looks like an ETL gave me the ION. But I still got a small raise, I thought if you need improvement they don’t give a raise. Does ION mean I’m on some sort of probation or anything?



it means you need to improve your outcomes relative to the job description. all eligible team members get raises. you are not on probation.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 29, 2020)

Still havent heard a peep about them at my store. Nothing in workday either. Guess we get nothing here :/


----------



## Antennae (Apr 29, 2020)

As long as I get my meager raise I don't care if I see it. Not like I've had consistency in leadership, ever, at Target.


----------



## Lights (Apr 29, 2020)

So I got a shitty review last year that was never given to me. I feel it wasn't given to me because of that very reason and it was probably hard for my TL to give. I also never signed on this review because I wanted it to get redone. I never said anything because I was giving my team lead and LOD a chance to step up and give me this shitty review. The review is still sitting in workday not signed. Sure I shouldn't have waited a whole year, and sure maybe it's too late for this review to be changed and for me to get a tiny bit more money from a better one if it was, but what do you guys think I should at this point? Talk to HR about it? To give a little more context my attendance was shit, I admit it, but if I'm not mistaken (I was a TL before) we get graded on multiple things like Guest Service, Task completion, Teamwork, with attendance being just one of those things I failed at.  They gave me ION's for everything which isn't fair if it was just my attendance that deserved the ION. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe they changed it. I feel they were really upset with my me and my attendance they said "fuck this guy" and gave me ION's for everything. Any thoughts?


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2020)

you cannot change a review score once calibrated, that review from last year is always going to be whatever it is. and they are not scored like "oh well they got a DIO for guest centric and a DIO for business ownership but an ION for teamwork, that's two DIOs and an ION so when you average it out it's a DIO"

they will base the final calibration on whatever they deem most important at the time. if your attendance sucked shit it doesn't matter if you absolutely slayed at the other stuff, you are going to get an ION


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 29, 2020)

got my review today... very quick, but i know where i stand. my boss said, “do you want to actually do this for real orrrr” it got me off the floor for a minute at least though, so that was nice and i made my fav boss give it to me rather than wait until my next shift.


----------



## dailypush (Apr 29, 2020)

Have heard absolutely nothing about reviews this year at my store. I think between the pandemic, and the fact that in a few months the minimum wage goes up, nobody really cares.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 29, 2020)

glittergirl said:


> What does it mean if I got Improved Outcomes Needed? My TL is actually on leave so the TL that I had my “review” with didn’t even know what rating I got ... but I checked on Workday and looks like an ETL gave me the ION. But I still got a small raise, I thought if you need improvement they don’t give a raise. Does ION mean I’m on some sort of probation or anything?


 Probation, not at this time.  The ION rating is a concern for you.  When your TL returns from leave, be quite wary if you are brought in for coaching and enrolled in a "Performance Improvement Plan" (Spot probably has a different name for it). In Corporate America, a PIP is a process taking a few weeks for the specific purpose of performancing you out, no matter what HR says to you.

Unfortunately, no two human beings have the same perception of someone else's "performance".  Don't overreact just yet - though my concern is that no TL who values your contributions as a TM would willingly give you an ION rating.   It's a good time to dust off your resume as many other retailers will value your Target experience right now.  Keep your self-esteem intact, be sure to cut your household spending now, get plenty of exercise and don't let them beat you down mentally with their hyper-documentation of every conceivable flaw in your work "performance".  Here's one of the better, easy-to-understand articles on this topic which came out a few years ago:  Reader's Digest - Secret Signs You're Getting Fired


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 29, 2020)

Got mine. Had to listen to my TL blather on about GM metrics and expectations. Yeah, yeah, greet every guest. We really want to fucus on SFQs. Zone is a district priority. OK? Nothing about fulfillment. My TL cares about my actual workcenter soooo much.    Got a DEO so thanks for that, ETL, who actually does care and wrote the review.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 29, 2020)

Greet every guest, help them find what they need...but don't you dare fail to get that Uboat done within the hour!


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 29, 2020)

Haven’t gotten mine yet and I’ve been checking workday everyday to see if it’s posted but it just shows my reviews from the previous two years.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Delivered Exceptional Outcomes - DEO
Delivered Important Outcomes - DIO
Improved Outcomes Needed - ION
Thanks
@Yetive


----------



## JAShands (Apr 29, 2020)

Just a heads up there is a known issue where TMs aren’t falling under the correct TL. Maybe some stores are trying to get that figured out first? But almost everyone has had their review at my store within the last week, we only have a handful to complete and most are our LOA TMs.


----------



## workinghard (Apr 29, 2020)

Someone remind me, please. When do WE get to REVIEW "Them"?


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2020)

i dont understand the question


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 29, 2020)

I believe they are referring to tms reviewing the fools we work under. Which has been postponed (the stupid survey) and gets tossed while they laugh and light 100 dollar bills smoking their cubans (cigars or people whatever floats your morbid side.)


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2020)

i wish i earned enough to light 100 dollar bills on fire, that would be nice


----------



## Dog (Apr 29, 2020)

deo
Have to deliver reviews to all my team this week


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 29, 2020)

dailypush said:


> Have heard absolutely nothing about reviews this year at my store. I think between the pandemic, and the fact that in a few months the minimum wage goes up, nobody really cares.


I've already delivered 14 reviews this week with more to go. They're supposed to be completed Friday and at least in my area the pay increase starts May 3rd.


----------



## Sdf123 (Apr 29, 2020)

Where exactly do you go to see reviews.   Workday on the computers at tsc ?   I have workday app on my phone.   I’m assuming you don’t mean that.   I’ve worked at Target for over two years and never had a review.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 29, 2020)

they are supposed to be given to you directly and then you acknowledge it in workday when it is released to you


----------



## Sdf123 (Apr 29, 2020)

Do you mean the workday you can only get in at the store.  My woes at on here only shoes payslips.  No information if any kind.   I guess reviews aren’t mandatory since I’ve never had one.  Ans none of my friends in my department have ever spoken about a review.


----------



## Sdf123 (Apr 29, 2020)

That’s supposed to say “my workday on my phone only shows”


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 29, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Had mine today.  I think the majority of tms got theirs this week. Raises go into effect May 3.



Oh, that explains why my ETL was still in the store late today. I bet she's finishing up reviews. My TL is working overnights, so I don't know if she's doing reviews.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 29, 2020)

glittergirl said:


> What does it mean if I got Improved Outcomes Needed? My TL is actually on leave so the TL that I had my “review” with didn’t even know what rating I got ... but I checked on Workday and looks like an ETL gave me the ION. But I still got a small raise, I thought if you need improvement they don’t give a raise. Does ION mean I’m on some sort of probation or anything?



How long have you been with Target? If you were hired as seasonal (or in Q4 of last year, maybe even Q3), I wouldn't worry about it. Stores only get so many good reviews, and newbies don't get anything except ION. 

It won't affect your raise, either, because of the bump to $14. That should be coming soon, I think.

If you've been at Target longer than a year, then I would worry, but I assume you haven't had a review yet, or you'd know what ION means. Good luck.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 30, 2020)

reviews are mandatory but that doesn't stop some stores from sucking shit and yes it's only workday at the store


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 30, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Delivered Exceptional Outcomes - DEO
> Delivered Important Outcomes - DIO
> Improved Outcomes Needed - ION
> Thanks@Yetive


My perception, based on how ratings like this are used at other companies, is that the vast majority of TMs and other staff receive the "DIO" rating.  There's probably a limited percentage of "DEO" awards, perhaps 10% of all staff being reviewed or some number like that.  I don't believe there is a percentage quota of "ION" ratings, Target doesn't use bell-curve or stack ranking to "weed out" a certain percentage of people every year, though maybe somebody in the HR know can chime in on this.

"Improved Outcomes Needed" is not a satisfactory rating.  It's not intended as a motivational tool.  Even newly-hired people who haven't yet mastered all the main duties of their job are rarely given that kind of rating unless their continued service on the team is not valued by their superiors. Due to various anti-discrimination laws, you might have a few weeks or even months of scrutiny, but honestly it's time to plan to move on for your own sanity.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 30, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> i wish i earned enough to light 100 dollar bills on fire, that would be nice



Sooo... Cornell level salary?


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 30, 2020)

Reviews are now up on Workday.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 30, 2020)

store-by-store basis

we were done with reviews last week, all released to TMs. except for LOA team members


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 1, 2020)

Can you see your raise even if you’re on loa ?


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2020)

You should be able to.


----------



## checklane01 (May 1, 2020)

I'm confused my TL said I got "the highest review score possible" but Workday says DIO.


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 1, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> I'm confused my TL said I got "the highest review score possible" but Workday says DIO.


so something similar happened to me two years ago. my tl delivered the review like i got DEO... then got to the end and looked at the page and was absolutely shocked/ embarrassed/ a little mad to see DIO. apparently, we had one to many with DEO and since i had shorter service time than the others, SD changed me to DIO without telling anyone... at least that was the explanation given to my tl after she questioned it. 

that’s one example of what could have happened.


----------



## CIHYFS (May 1, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> I'm confused my TL said I got "the highest review score possible" but Workday says DIO.


DEO is 5%, the highest for a TM.  If your merit statement said it was less than a 5% raise, it would be an DIO.


----------



## NKG (May 1, 2020)

I don't want to talk about my review....

Hopefully I'm employed by Target next year 😬


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Are you guys doing this alone??? My store has etl-hr, hr Tl and 3 hr team members .


I do all orientations and onboardings.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 2, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Just a heads up there is a known issue where TMs aren’t falling under the correct TL. Maybe some stores are trying to get that figured out first? But almost everyone has had their review at my store within the last week, we only have a handful to complete and most are our LOA TMs.


Still waiting for mine and so are a lot of my team members.


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Still waiting for mine and so are a lot of my team members.


I started to give mine yesterday and today . So far I’ve giving about 10 and have 10 more to go


----------



## Sushi2Go (May 2, 2020)

Do most TLs get DEO? I'm assuming since their TL they must be good??


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2020)

Sushi2Go said:


> Do most TLs get DEO? I'm assuming since their TL they must be good??


You are so funny


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2020)

Sushi2Go said:


> Do most TLs get DEO? I'm assuming since their TL they must be good??



lmfao


----------



## Sushi2Go (May 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> You are so funny





sunnydays said:


> lmfao


----------



## Far from newbie (May 2, 2020)

Sushi2Go said:


> Do most TLs get DEO? I'm assuming since their TL they must be good??


Probably the review BEFORE they became TL - yes.  They were good, got a DEO and were promoted.  The next year the standards are impossible to meet - I would not be surprised to get ION even though I TRY to do everything asked, well, and work really hard- -the bar is just TOO high !
      I believe the reviews are more of a popularity contest than a real performance review.  I have seen slackers get the same scores as others that go above and beyond.
So few DEO are ALLOWED that I have seen some earn it and NOT get it based on who their peers are.


----------



## Aae19 (May 2, 2020)

I had my review today, I received DEO. I knew that I got that going into the review because I looked online to see what they rated me.  I'm curious as to what my team members got though because they are all best friends with the team leads and some don't do nearly enough for the hours they are given. It's social hour all day everyday at my target.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 2, 2020)

Aae19 said:


> I had my review today, I received DEO. I knew that I got that going into the review because I looked online to see what they rated me.  I'm curious as to what my team members got though because they are all best friends with the team leads and some don't do nearly enough for the hours they are given. It's social hour all day everyday at my target.


Ooo. Social hour the worst !  Please, if you’re getting the hours - please be productive !  So annoying.
our HR constantly has ‘friends’ in her office.  Seriously....do your job and send them out to do something other than stroke your ‘I am oh so popular‘ ego.


----------



## Greenandred (May 2, 2020)

Our store used to be social hour but since we’ve gotten a new SD there is much more productivity.


----------



## sprez (May 2, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> DEO is 5%, the highest for a TM.  If your merit statement said it was less than a 5% raise, it would be an DIO.



I got DEO but only 2.8% raise


----------



## seasonaldude (May 2, 2020)

sprez said:


> I got DEO but only 2.8% raise



Did you work the full year? Raises are prorated.


----------



## sprez (May 2, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Did you work the full year? Raises are prorated.



That could be it I guess. Started last July.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 2, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> DEO is 5%, the highest for a TM.  If your merit statement said it was less than a 5% raise, it would be an DIO.


I can confirm I’ve gotten DEO with higher than 5%. Immediately wiped out, though, of course.


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2020)

sprez said:


> I got DEO but only 2.8% raise


How long have you been working . Is it a year? If no that’s why


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I can confirm I’ve gotten DEO with higher than 5%. Immediately wiped out, though, of course.


6% is the highest


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 3, 2020)

Another DEO.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

Lights said:


> So I got a shitty review last year that was never given to me. I feel it wasn't given to me because of that very reason and it was probably hard for my TL to give. I also never signed on this review because I wanted it to get redone. I never said anything because I was giving my team lead and LOD a chance to step up and give me this shitty review. The review is still sitting in workday not signed. Sure I shouldn't have waited a whole year, and sure maybe it's too late for this review to be changed and for me to get a tiny bit more money from a better one if it was, but what do you guys think I should at this point? Talk to HR about it? To give a little more context my attendance was shit, I admit it, but if I'm not mistaken (I was a TL before) we get graded on multiple things like Guest Service, Task completion, Teamwork, with attendance being just one of those things I failed at.  They gave me ION's for everything which isn't fair if it was just my attendance that deserved the ION. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe they changed it. I feel they were really upset with my me and my attendance they said "fuck this guy" and gave me ION's for everything. Any thoughts?


Dude it’s been a year. Move on like you technically already did.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

sprez said:


> I got DEO but only 2.8% raise


Then they lied. No deo for you.


----------



## calimero (May 3, 2020)

DEO and 5 % raise . I work SFS . 
I don’t kiss ass , I argue with my team leads when I need to  , and  they listen !!!
But I love my job , I love working in my store , my leaders are ,for the most part  ,really good !


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 3, 2020)

calimero said:


> I don’t kiss ass , I argue with my team leads when I need to , and they listen !!!


Yup. You know you’re a valued ™ when you can do that and they still respect you


----------



## Eazzy93 (May 4, 2020)

I got 13 cents this year I work 5 days a week a kid who works 3 days a week got 35 cents it’s all bs


----------



## sprez (May 4, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Then they lied. No deo for you.



It shows that in workday.


----------



## SugarSugar (May 4, 2020)

Eazzy93 said:


> I got 13 cents this year I work 5 days a week a kid who works 3 days a week got 35 cents it’s all bs



But does he perform better? Being a kid and how many days they work doesn't really matter.


----------



## checklane01 (May 4, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> DEO is 5%, the highest for a TM.  If your merit statement said it was less than a 5% raise, it would be an DIO.


I haven’t been at Spot for a full year until June. Meaning my review was from June 2019 to February 2020, only 8 months. I got 1.6%. My TL never said explicitly I got a DEO, DIO, etc. All they said is "you got the highest score possible."


----------



## sunnydays (May 4, 2020)

8 months deo should have gotten you closer to high 2, low 3% raise so either they lied or didnt know what they were talking about


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2020)

Or at your store, DIO is the highest score a new team member can get.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 4, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Even newly-hired people who haven't yet mastered all the main duties of their job are rarely given that kind of rating unless their continued service on the team is not valued by their superiors.



This might be an ASANTS thing, as my store gives it to newbies their first year, regardless of actual performance. They claim it's because people can't really be outstanding until they've been there awhile and learned the ropes, but I suspect it's so they can protect the limited DEOs for people who have been there awhile.

I was ION my first review, 5 months in, but my TL said she thought I was great. DEO at last year and this year's reviews.


----------



## jackandcat (May 5, 2020)

Still no TM reviews in our store that I am aware of.


----------



## jackandcat (May 5, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> This might be an ASANTS thing, as my store gives it to newbies their first year, regardless of actual performance. They claim it's because people can't really be outstanding until they've been there awhile and learned the ropes, but I suspect it's so they can protect the limited DEOs for people who have been there awhile.
> 
> I was ION my first review, 5 months in, but my TL said she thought I was great. DEO at last year and this year's reviews.


In most businesses, "Improved Outcomes Needed" is not considered an acceptable review.  In just about any business setting I can imagine, receiving an "Improved Outcomes Needed" is not a sign you are still learning the job as a newbie, it would indicate you are not a valued employee, you will end up on a so-called Performance Improvement Plan with the intent to discharge you.

I am not aware of Target requiring a certain percentage of TMs to be rated ION.  This isn't a company was uses curve grading, like General Electric or some tech companies where they are required to "flunk out" a certain percentage of the workforce (part of a business strategy).  Your indication that you weren't performanced out and the following year received a coveted DEO at your store is a very, very rare situation. 

Most TMs receive DIO (Delivered Important Outcomes).


----------



## YugTegrat (May 5, 2020)

It's about 10% DEO, 10% ION, and 80% DIO. Stores aren't given an unlimited pot for raises. You can't have all DEOs for the same reason you need to have IONs -- to balance the budget you're given.

The new system is explicitly setup for that. There's really no other outcome when you condense 1-5 into 1-3. You're inevitably forced to give people ION that don't actually deserve it.


----------



## jackandcat (May 5, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> It's about 10% DEO, 10% ION, and 80% DIO. Stores aren't given an unlimited pot for raises. You can't have all DEOs for the same reason you need to have IONs -- to balance the budget you're given.....  The new system is explicitly setup for that. There's really no other outcome when you condense 1-5 into 1-3. You're inevitably forced to give people ION that don't actually deserve it.....


If that is the system, it's very unfortunate.  Verbal compliments by the ETL or TL meeting with you for a review are nice but truly meaningless. There's no written record for the TM's personnel file of those oral compliments, but Target does retain the written performance review in the TM's permanent personnel record.

Perhaps teenagers who are just working at Target part-time while enrolled in school, university, or trade college would not be bothered. Adults who don't live with Mom and Dad would definitely regard an "Improved Outcomes Needed" performance review it as motivation to find another job ASAP.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 5, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Adults who don't live with Mom and Dad would definitely regard an "Improved Outcomes Needed" performance review it as motivation to find another job ASAP.



I've been trying. I'm shit at interviewing apparently because no one's yet hired me. Then COVID happened...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 6, 2020)

targetuser said:


> This really doesn’t matter. Unless the entire upper leadership team is crappy. Just because your team lead sucks or doesn’t like you doesn’t mean they can give you a bad review and score. The score they choose to give you has to be approved by the ETL and HR as well. Also since there are only 3 levels, this is how it goes at my store. ASANTS. Lowest score is only if you have corrective action/coaching. Highest score is only if you’ve really gone above and beyond. Therefore everyone else gets the middle score.


That's a cool thought, but when they all three dislike you it's entirely possible to get a bad review based entirely on proveable lies. HQ won't bother to investigate any complainys either. Trust me....


----------



## INFSlave (May 7, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> I'm confused my TL said I got "the highest review score possible" but Workday says DIO.



You thought it was DEO, but it was me! DIO!

Anyway, I got DEO and a 5% raise. Of course it will mean dick when the raise in base pay happens.


----------



## jackandcat (May 8, 2020)

INFSlave said:


> You thought it was DEO, but it was me! DIO!......  Anyway, I got DEO and a 5% raise. Of course it will mean dick when the raise in base pay happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this were a school environment:
DEO - delivered exceptional outcomes - grade of 3.7 or higher
DIO - delivered important outcomes - grade of 2.0 to 3.6
ION - improved outcomes needed - grade of 1.9 or lower


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 10, 2020)

Well, I'm kinda sad. I got an ION, mainly for not getting enough Redcards, but everything else was great. So, silver lining I guess. ☹


----------



## sunnydays (May 10, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> mainly for not getting enough Redcards,



hotline


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> Well, I'm kinda sad. I got an ION, mainly for not getting enough Redcards, but everything else was great. So, silver lining I guess. ☹


If they said not GETTING then


sunnydays said:


> hotline


if they said not ASKING then there’s not much you can do other than ask more. Most ETLs are careful about what they say bc they know we cannot be punished for not getting, only not asking


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 10, 2020)

I know I'll get ION, my speed has never been great. They've been pushing me more and more to get faster which just isn't possible while helping guests and maintaining social distancing.

The one out seems to be answering fast service calls. They've started calling for 2 people at a time. Great way to make sure freight doesn't get done.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 10, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If they said not GETTING then
> 
> if they said not ASKING then there’s not much you can do other than ask more. Most ETLs are careful about what they say bc they know we cannot be punished for not getting, only not asking


My predicament is that I work SCO, so it is tougher to get them, but also, even when I ask, they either don't want one, or already have one. I've had a few false alarms too, where they want to sign up, but then realize they already have one. TL was very diplomatic about it and told me if it was up to him, I would've gotten a DIO. 

This one just bummed me out because my last 2 reviews were DIO. But as previously mentioned, all other areas were great, so at least there's that. Ah well. No use dwelling on it, just need to step up my game and improve from here.


----------



## happygoth (May 10, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> My predicament is that I work SCO, so it is tougher to get them, but also, even when I ask, they either don't want one, or already have one. I've had a few false alarms too, where they want to sign up, but then realize they already have one. TL was very diplomatic about it and told me if it was up to him, I would've gotten a DIO.
> 
> This one just bummed me out because my last 2 reviews were DIO. But as previously mentioned, all other areas were great, so at least there's that. Ah well. No use dwelling on it, just need to step up my game and improve from here.


Expecting the SCO TM to get Redcards is nonsense. Guests using SCO do not want to be bothered with that. I can see talking it up if a guest has an issue with a price or something where you have to go over and help them, and you notice they aren't using a Redcard or the Target app. But to expect SCO to hit certain goals is dumb. 

Hope that didn't get you bummed out even more, just wanted to express my opinion!


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 10, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> If that is the system, it's very unfortunate.  Verbal compliments by the ETL or TL meeting with you for a review are nice but truly meaningless. There's no written record for the TM's personnel file of those oral compliments, but Target does retain the written performance review in the TM's permanent personnel record.
> 
> Perhaps teenagers who are just working at Target part-time while enrolled in school, university, or trade college would not be bothered. Adults who don't live with Mom and Dad would definitely regard an "Improved Outcomes Needed" performance review it as motivation to find another job ASAP.



Yeah, I was really not thrilled. I kind of get it--not wanting to "waste" a higher rating on someone who might not stick around, but I was pretty salty about it at the time. I wasn't expecting to stick around as long as I have and it's not inconceivable that I could apply for a job at corporate (related to my day job career) and I was not at all cool with the idea of the only rating on file with Target was an ION (I'm assuming my brief stint from 20 years ago won't show up anywhere meaningful). I've also never had a negative performance review in my life, so it stung. Even if it was manufactured (and my TL/ETL made it clear it was just because I was new).


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Expecting the SCO TM to get Redcards is nonsense. Guests using SCO do not want to be bothered with that. I can see talking it up if a guest has an issue with a price or something where you have to go over and help them, and you notice they aren't using a Redcard or the Target app. But to expect SCO to hit certain goals is dumb.
> 
> Hope that didn't get you bummed out even more, just wanted to express my opinion!


Thank you 🙂 I appreciate it. It wasn't so much that the review itself bummed me out; it was the ION that got to me. As I said, he was very complimentary about everything else and told me that likes that he can count on me to do my job, but that they'd (More likely my ETL) would like to see my signup ratio improve.

So I'm pretty satisfied overall to be honest. In the 3 years I've been at Target, I've had 3  different ETLs for my reviews and while Redcards were an important  piece of the review, it's amplified this year. I'll just have to work on my pitch and hope for a better score next year. 😀


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 11, 2020)

Got my review. It was miserable, ION. "You have to move faster. The report says x, that means you have to get it done by x. Make a game out of it, it says x, I'll see if I can get it done by x - 5 minutes!"

The report apparently says X time to finish "with minimal guest interruption"

I know I'm fucked at this point.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 11, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Got my review. It was miserable, ION. "You have to move faster. The report says x, that means you have to get it done by x. Make a game out of it, it says x, I'll see if I can get it done by x - 5 minutes!"
> 
> The report apparently says X time to finish "with minimal guest interruption"
> 
> I know I'm fucked at this point.


l
Is there a specific reason (Like a medical issue) that your speed is impacted? Other than guests?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 12, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> l
> Is there a specific reason (Like a medical issue) that your speed is impacted? Other than guests?



I just move slow at the best of times. I'm a hair under 5' and a bit over 200 pounds so that probably has a lot to do with it.

I was doing fine, didn't get a whole lot of complaints,  up until recently when they started cracking down and increasing the amount of unreasonable times on Uboats.

It also doesn't help that I don't seem to have a home section anymore. One day I can be in B & C, another A, another D or E...I don't have a permanent section and I feel that has a lot to do with my lack of speed. The last time I was talked to about speed, I sped up--then I got shifted somewhere else. Now I'm everywhere and nowhere for long.


----------



## Nauzhror (May 12, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> If this were a school environment:
> DEO - delivered exceptional outcomes - grade of 3.7 or higher
> DIO - delivered important outcomes - grade of 2.0 to 3.6
> ION - improved outcomes needed - grade of 1.9 or lower


Can we see our actual scores, and what criteria resulted in our score?

I received DIO, but it also said I only had like 97 eligible days as a seasonal around the end of October.

I'd just be curious to see if the reason I wasn't DEO was because I had a partial year, or if there were other specific criticisms, as the actual review didn't contain anything remotely negative, or say anything at all to seek improvement on.

Not claiming to be perfect at my job, just don't think I should receive DIO without being told anything at all to improve on, unless DIO was literally the best possible score for me being a seasonal.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 12, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Can we see our actual scores, and what criteria resulted in our score?
> 
> I received DIO, but it also said I only had like 97 eligible days as a seasonal around the end of October.
> 
> ...


You used to get a written review with comments. Now it’s all verbal, which I dont like.


----------



## Nauzhror (May 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You used to get a written review with comments. Now it’s all verbal, which I dont like.



I was given a written review with comments. It's just that all the comments are positive, which leaves me a bit...confused.


----------



## allnew2 (May 13, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> Well, I'm kinda sad. I got an ION, mainly for not getting enough Redcards,


That’s not a thing  and you can’t be coached or reviewed based on that.


----------



## Nauzhror (May 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That’s not a thing  and you can’t be coached or reviewed based on that.



Eh, our store doesn't focus on redcards much anymore, but when I worked here from 2013-2016 our GSTL coached people all the time for redcard performance.

If someone gets no redcards, it's pretty obvious they aren't asking.


I very rarely ask now, since no one in my store seems to care if I do, and I hate asking, as a result I've gotten like one a month maybe (If my review had listed lack of redcards as a criticism currently, it'd be an appropriate one), but back when the GSTL rode my ass about it all the time I could pretty easily get 3-4 a day on average. People that were better at selling them than me could get 8+ a day. I don't believe for a minute that anyone averaging less than 1 per shift is asking every guest.


----------



## Antennae (May 15, 2020)

Is there an absolute cutoff for giving a review, because this is dumb af.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 16, 2020)

DEO 5%. Highest I’ve gotten in 9 years.


----------



## jackandcat (May 16, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh, our store doesn't focus on redcards much anymore, but when I worked here from 2013-2016 our GSTL coached people all the time for redcard performance. If someone gets no redcards, it's pretty obvious they aren't asking. ........ I very rarely ask now, since no one in my store seems to care if I do, and I hate asking, as a result I've gotten like one a month maybe (If my review had listed lack of redcards as a criticism currently, it'd be an appropriate one), but back when the GSTL rode my ass about it all the time I could pretty easily get 3-4 a day on average. People that were better at selling them than me could get 8+ a day. I don't believe for a minute that anyone averaging less than 1 per shift is asking every guest.


  As a peak redcard generator in our store, I disagree with your "average" numbers. I certainly have had the occasional day of 3-4 in a day, but more typical would be 3-4 in a week, and occasionally as much as 8 in a week.  (Come to think of it, my all-time record on one day was 7 redcard signups - it is a day I'll never forget!)

This may reflect the demographics of our store in the Greater Seattle metro area.  Many people are frequent airline travelers, we are a major travel hub as well as Corporate HQ for Alaska Air Group, Microsoft, Amazon, Starbucks and Costco, all of whose employees tend to fly on vacations as well as business more than the U.S. per-capita average.  Far and away the most common payment used by our store's guests are airline travel rewards cards. Cardholders pay an annual fee (around $95/year) for these cards which accumulate frequent-flyer miles as well as various "preferred upgrades.  Airline rewards cardholders are absolutely anal about not wanting to use a different type of payment.  In all my years here, I've signed up exactly one holder of an airline travel card.  In our local area, this limits redcard penetration compared to other areas in the US, but nonetheless I have signed up hundreds and hundreds of red cards. When training other TMs on educating guests about the RC, I mention that you gotta keep asking:  some weeks or months, you might have to ask 1,000 or 1,500 guests before you get a "yes", but if you don't ask, the answer is already no.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 16, 2020)

Antennae said:


> Is there an absolute cutoff for giving a review, because this is dumb af.


Not sure, I still have not received mine. In years past, I would have received mine about a month ago.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 16, 2020)

got improvement needed because I said that I am not going to waste my time on the books when I have ACTUALLY Tech things to do.


----------



## BobSmith (May 23, 2020)

So is an ETL or TL supposed to sit down and actually go over the review with you? I started in the spring of 2018 and In 2019 at raise/review time I never had anyone talk to me about my performance or raise or anything. I found and read the review in work day and thought it was the most generic thing ever. I got DIO and a .27 raise. 

This year nothing has been said about raises but when I was looking at the pdf of my most recent work slip I had an increase of .75, so that made me happy. There was no review in workday. But I don’t really understand why I’d get such a big increase, I don’t think I’m any better or worse than the rest of the Ff team. I only work a few days a week and don’t always have green numbers. (Most days I do though). I do try my best and try not to complain about stuff too much. It just seems strange that nobody has told me anything either year I was eligible for a review/raise.


----------



## sunnydays (May 23, 2020)

BobSmith said:


> So is an ETL or TL supposed to sit down and actually go over the review with you?



yes


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That’s not a thing  and you can’t be coached or reviewed based on that.


In the past that was a big thing a people did get coached and reviewed for it. Don’t know if it has changed.


----------



## sunnydays (May 24, 2020)

it has changed


----------



## billy29 (Mar 14, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I've been trying. I'm shit at interviewing apparently because no one's yet hired me. Then COVID happened...


Long time lurker first time poster. 
Hopefully you found another job but if not and you have anxiety issues etc. like me try thinking this. I still have a job with TGT so what do I care if I get it or not as I have TGT to go back to anyways. 
It worked for me and now I'm free.
 GL


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2021)

billy29 said:


> Long time lurker first time poster.
> Hopefully you found another job but if not and you have anxiety issues etc. like me try thinking this. I still have a job with TGT so what do I care if I get it or not as I have TGT to go back to anyways.
> It worked for me and now I'm free.
> GL


Good luck.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 15, 2021)

Ultimate Floater said:


> I was hired as a seasonal TM last November and then became permanent in January. Will I get a review too? Am I eligible for a raise?


You’ll get a prorated raise based off how many months you’ve been there.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2021)

The most you can get is 5%. 
That’s a whopping 75 cents.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 15, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> The most you can get is 5%.
> That’s a whopping 75 cents.


5/12 of the 75 cents being prorated. Most will get 3 percent. So 19 cent prorated raise.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good luck.


Thanks. I always enjoyed your posts


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 16, 2021)

So if you get 5% you get $0.75 you will now make $15.75.

However if Target bumps the starting wage to $16.00 (like Costco) you will then make $16.00 NOT $16.75

So you then make the same as a 18 year old they hire in the Fall.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 16, 2021)

They’re not raising pay anymore. And very few people get 5 percent. Only 2-3, 5 tops, team members in the entire building.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 16, 2021)

To get 5 percent you have to be awesome all the time. Manage your area on your own without needing to be told what to do. Know what pogs are due and initiate setting them on your own. You don’t need help in your area. Your tl doesn’t need to constantly follow up with you. You aren’t getting yelled at or talked to about performance. You make it happen every day. 
if the above isn’t you, you’re getting 3 percent.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 16, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> To get 5 percent you have to be awesome all the time. Manage your area on your own without needing to be told what to do. Know what pogs are due and initiate setting them on your own. You don’t need help in your area. Your tl doesn’t need to constantly follow up with you. You aren’t getting yelled at or talked to about performance. You make it happen every day.



Sounds like you just wrote my review! 😁


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 18, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> To get 5 percent you have to be awesome all the time. Manage your area on your own without needing to be told what to do. Know what pogs are due and initiate setting them on your own. You don’t need help in your area. Your tl doesn’t need to constantly follow up with you. You aren’t getting yelled at or talked to about performance. You make it happen every day.
> if the above isn’t you, you’re getting 3 percent.


And some people like this still don't get that raise because it's a competition with limited prizes. If too many people in the building are competent, some of them are punished for it and grouped with the barely-not-bottom-of-barrel folks.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 18, 2021)

It was my understanding that the 5% went to the top 2-3 people in each work center


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> It was my understanding that the 5% went to the top 2-3 people in each work center


Lol no.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 21, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Lol no.



We've had 3 from up front every year. The last 2 years it was 2 cashiers and one guest service.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 22, 2021)

DBZ said:


> We've had 3 from up front every year. The last 2 years it was 2 cashiers and one guest service.



Is it 2 to 3 from each work center regardless of size?

Wouldn't "Up Front" be the largest department in the store (besides truck unload)?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 22, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Is it 2 to 3 from each work center regardless of size?
> 
> Wouldn't "Up Front" be the largest department in the store (besides truck unload)?


It’s somewhere around 10-20% of the entire store, so it varies by department. A really small department might not get any.


----------



## BobSmith (Mar 22, 2021)

Who does the review/rasie? Is it your TL or the ETL?  Nobody ever talked to me about either of the ones I have gotten since I started in 2018. I got 5% last year, which surprised me a ton, as I only work a few days a week.  Yeah, I do my job to the best of my ability, but I don't think I am any better or worse than the rest of the people in my department.  (Ok, maybe better than a few of the ones who do very little).  I expect this year I will get the average one.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 22, 2021)

green stores get more than red stores as well


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 22, 2021)

BobSmith said:


> Who does the review/rasie? Is it your TL or the ETL?  Nobody ever talked to me about either of the ones I have gotten since I started in 2018. I got 5% last year, which surprised me a ton, as I only work a few days a week.  Yeah, I do my job to the best of my ability, but I don't think I am any better or worse than the rest of the people in my department.  (Ok, maybe better than a few of the ones who do very little).  I expect this year I will get the average one.


As far as delivering the reviews, the TLs are doing that at my store, save for a couple that the ETL will handle personally.

For the process though, the ETL met seperately with me, my senior TL partner, HR ETL, and went over it with the other ETLs, all before meeting with the SD. So it was quite a process, and as the junior TL I had very little input (but I only disagreed with two TM ratings and those could have gone either way).

Short answer, the ETL had by far the most input at my store, followed by HR.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> green stores get more than red stores as well


This.  You can't run a top business without top performers.  At a guess, I would say 30 to 35 percent at my store are in the top category.


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 27, 2021)

BobSmith said:


> Who does the review/rasie? Is it your TL or the ETL?  Nobody ever talked to me about either of the ones I have gotten since I started in 2018.


The way it’s supposed to go from what I understand is TLs meet with ETLs and they come to mutual agreements about ratings before they’re set in stone and then TLs deliver the reviews. However, I got no opportunity for input as to my team’s performance reviews before the scores were decided, so ASANTS, I guess?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 27, 2021)

For many years in my store: 
1. SD/HR/ETL meet and decide everyone’s score
2. HR gives scores to TL and discuss any discrepancies in opinion 
    (if TL doesn’t agree with a score they state their case for the tm and HR clarifies why they are wrong)
3. TL is required to write review to support the score (I.e. find & explain reasons why it is lower than it should be)

however, there has been no mention of starting 2021 reviews yet.....??  In years past they have been written by now !
past timeline was :  TL self review in Jan, TL writes tm review in Feb, delivered in March, pay effective in April.  
‘Why is there NO talk this year ?


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 27, 2021)

Stop the freaking game of Charades.  Mgt makes the decisions on the reviews.  Stop wasting time and resources by having hourly Team Leads  write  the reviews to match Mgt.'s decision.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 27, 2021)

reviews are already calibrated at my store, TLs were not consulted


----------



## bloodyred (Mar 27, 2021)

Just received mine this week.  DEO!!! and not sure why/how but I got 6%..... 😊  Our Store does really well at meeting goals/expectations, we have our drama and struggles for sure, but overall we met Corp. payroll & comp this year, wonder if that gives a bump up to the DEO rated TL's....


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 27, 2021)

Are TLs writing reviews in other stores? I’m being given the same templates for everyone and the conversation is what is individualized.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 27, 2021)

my store posted like 16% comp last year, green in almost every metric, basically about as good as possible relative to our volume, still only given 2 DEO for the entire store...big lol


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 27, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> my store posted like 16% comp last year, green in almost every metric, basically about as good as possible relative to our volume, still only given 2 DEO for the entire store...big lol


Regardless though that should make for some good TL bonuses right?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Regardless though that should make for some good TL bonuses right?


It should be 1500


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 27, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Regardless though that should make for some good TL bonuses right?


was 1500 yes, just bummed bc i have a bunch of team members who absolutely deserved deo and wont get it


----------

